# Aren't you glad you don't know what's round the corner?



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Started off well enough today, a couple came to look at. and then buy. the greenhouse I'd advertised at around the price I'd asked.

They took it down, around 130 panes of glass and the aluminium frame, with me helping as best I could – plenty of cups of tea.

Then just before they finished our dog had one of his epileptic fits, and then another and another – five in all – which is certainly not good for him.

Diazepam up his rectum– three lots at about £12 a tube – and we wait patiently close to him and dare not wake him in case he has another fit - and if he does we're going to have to a call the Vets for help and advice.

That's the greenhouse payment gone if we do have to ring them.

Dogs? – who'd have 'em?


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Much better value than the greenhouse though, when did you get a lick from the greenhouse?

Or a wagging tail?

No answer to that is there..... 

You KNOW it makes sense, pets, we wouldn;t be without them would we.... 

Dave


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Sorry to hear this Keith. It is so distressing to watch them isn't it, even if they know nothing of what is going on?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Hope the pup is okay Keith


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Dogs? I wouldn't be without mine. Whatever she needs, she gets. I hope yours will pull through alright, Keith.


----------



## padraigpost (Dec 8, 2010)

Totally agree, again whatever mine needs she gets and anywhere she can't go we won't go, best wishes for yours Keith and hope he makes a full recovery.
Don


----------

